# sloppy bumper drilling



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

THis is simply amazing that on a brand new $40k car you have to put up with this kind of treatment.

I would rate them poorly on the delivery survey for drilling in the first place. Your dealer is screwing with you. period end of story. If they wanted to make this right they would have had you drop the car the next day and fit a new bumper. 

They could have then fixed yours and sold it to offset thier costs. At this point it is obvious they are trying to get away as cheap as possible and preserve the margin they made on your deal. 

Look how much time you already have invested in this. Do you really want to deal with this again when the plugs pop out or the paint blend starts to show.

Call BMWNA...not that that will help as they will say this is a dealer issue that you have to resolve with them.


----------



## binaryfarms (Feb 2, 2003)

*finally fixed*

Five weeks later with a phone call log in the double digits, and one nasty email, the bumper is finally done. I'm pretty happy with the results, the body shop did a good job on the repair, now I'm just hoping it holds.

I was treated really well by the body shop, they did a good job of keeping me informed of what was going on without me having to call and stay on them. Their rep also was great when I dropped off the car at the dealer, they couldn't find Monty anywhere (suprise), and after finally trying him at home, they made sure that I got a rental car on the dealer's dime and got out of there quickly. Pick up was less than stellar again, they left the keys with Monty, he didn't walk out to check the car with me, apologize for the delay or difficulty with the rental car, and I had to ask to get a copy of the repair. Total bill was $400.

Needless to say, I won't be going back to South Bay unless something doesn;t hold on the patch. Stupid on their part, it looks like a guy I work with will be buying a new 330, I'll be recommendeding Cutter. Thanks again all for the help & support, especially Frog. If you're ever in Santa Santa Monica, I definately owe you a drink.


----------



## jaisonline (Mar 24, 2002)

i don't get why they (whomever did it- your dealer or the bmw vpc) even drilled the license plate into the front bumper in the 1st place. 

in pa, front license plates are optional. so dealers (at least mine, don rosen) just puts their logo (on a license plate) on the front bumper using the oem/bmw front bumper license plate holder (no drilling required). i just replaced that license plate trim part with the straight black plastic trim ($15 part at any bmw dealership).

i simply just don't get some dealers... :jack:


UPDATE, :banghead: i just saw you have the coupe w/o the bumper trim like on the sedans. that's why "they" drilled. hmmm... doesn't bmw offer a solution like they do for the 3-series sedans (the straight bumper trim and trim plate holder?


----------



## binaryfarms (Feb 2, 2003)

Coupe = To drill or not drill, no other way to mount plate, even on M3's. I would think german engineering could do better.

In Cali front plate is required but is a fix-it tick. Never had one on our other truck, never gotten a ticket. Most dealers will deliver without drilling, mine just messed up and drilled it crooked to boot.


----------



## mark1 (Jun 7, 2003)

After numerous requests on your part to NOT have the bumper drilled, I wouldn't have taken delivery of the car. 

I would have made them put a new bumper on.


----------



## binaryfarms (Feb 2, 2003)

Because it was in the last batch of 2003's and I don't like the "facelift" as much, ordering another car to my specs if they refused wasn't an option. I was mad they drilled it, but was just going to buy/make plugs until that option was nixed by the non-level drill job.


----------



## binaryfarms (Feb 2, 2003)

*huh?*

I'm missing something on the curry reference...
 :dunno:


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

As a suggestion to new car buyers that do not want the holes drilled. Find out when your car is getting to the dealer. This is different from when it will be ready. The dealer installs the plate holder when they do the prep. Anyways go look at the car before it is prepped, have them note on the pre-sheet where they note any dealer installed options that you do not want the bracket. Then as a final insurances simply take the bracket, it should be in the truck. I did this with my friend for his coupe and it worked perfectly. The dealer was :nono::nono::nono::nono::nono:ing because a front plate is required in MA and they couldn't get the car inspected but it all worked out, actually they ended up giving him the cost of the inspection back because he didn't get it.

This is the best way to solve the problem in my mind. If they don't have the bracket they can't install it.

Tim


----------



## binaryfarms (Feb 2, 2003)

*gotcha - I'm a little slow.*

He wasn't bad, but certainly didn't jump all over getting it taken care of, and a vacation in the middle didn't help get it done any faster. Much better than my original salesman who told me "no problem" twice, and then backed up to "no we have to drill everything" on delivery. Which is why NONE of the M3's were drilled when I brought mine in to be fixed. Monty recently got promoted so maybe he's less of a cowboy now. And you're right about the dealership expanding, looks like they're getting a new building and becoming a mini dealer. Who knows, if I ever get him as a driving instructor and can get a word "off the record" with him, maybe I'll find out what the dilly-o.

And yeah, for all those prospective buyers, getting that plate holder in your hot little hand is probably the only sure bet to keep from getting drilled. Now, where's that smiley with the giant auger bit...


----------

